# what type of cherry wood can you use



## crewcab4x4 (Feb 1, 2008)

I have wild cherry trees back in my woods. But i'm not sure if the cherry you smoke with is the fruit tree type or the cherry used for trim and cabinets etc. I just cut down a large cherry tree , and was hoping I could use some of it for smoking . I have mainly been using hickory , and mequite but I would like to try some new woods , and since I already have this it would be easy access. 

thanks 
crewcab4x4


----------



## teacup13 (Feb 1, 2008)

i dont see why you cant use wild cherry

season that wood and burn baby burn


----------



## walking dude (Feb 1, 2008)

no different than using a crab apple


----------



## desertlites (Feb 2, 2008)

heck I a cabinetmaker and I so into this that I pulled the kitchen apart to use for the smoker-spose I will use hickory next time for the new cabs.jus kidding,ya your cherry will be fine-let it dry first.


----------



## glued2it (Feb 2, 2008)

There's the old saying, if it has fruits or nuts......... Try some pecan apple or oak too. Personall I think cherry taste like chloraseptic throat spray. 
 wife likes it though.


----------



## walking dude (Feb 2, 2008)

i LOVE cherry........specially the color it gives.......chicken and pork


----------



## short one (Feb 2, 2008)

I use wild cherry almost exclusively and love the taste. Its also easy to get around here, when folks know you want it they will let you know when they have one to get rid of.


----------



## glued2it (Feb 2, 2008)

I bet I would like the wild cherry better.


----------



## crewcab4x4 (Feb 2, 2008)

Thanks for the info . I can't wait until the wood is cured so I can start using it .

Thanks alot 
4x4crewcab


----------



## meat~smoker in n.j. (Feb 2, 2008)

Darn I cut 2-trees in front of my house this past summer  1 was a weeping cherry,, flowered in spring & the other one was red japanise maple ,, the red jap had some sort of disiese it died  in 1 yr.. the weeping cheery was getting to big .. so i said chop chop .... bye !!! gave the wood away .... guese I should have kept some ???


----------



## seasonedlazyman (Oct 6, 2014)

Thanks for the information.  I have a friend that has ALOT of the wood so I'm gonna use it.


----------

